# [gelöst]pcmcia läuft nicht :: failed to load yenta-socket

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

ich hab ein frisches gentoo sys bei dem die pcmcia ethernet und die pcmcia wlan karte noch nicht funktionieren,

der kernel hat yenta_socket (CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support) direkt drin (also mit Y gebaut)

aber weder yenta_socket noch yenta-socket (bin mir unsicher wie es richtig heißt) ich mit modprobe laden.

ich habe auch pcmciautils installiert

aber es funktioniert nciht  :Sad:  ich weiß auch nicht wirklich was ich machen soll, hab keinerlei gentoo erfahrung  :Sad: 

"lspcmcia" ergibt (abgetippt):

```
Socker 0 Bridge:            [yenta_cardbus]              (bus ID: 0000:00:02.0)

  CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information

Socker 1 Bridge:            [yenta_cardbus]              (bus ID: 0000:00:02.1)

  CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information
```

Auszug aus "lspci -v":

```
00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM Thinkpad T20/T22/A21m

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

   Memory at 50103000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000

   I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

   I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM Thinkpad T20/T22/A21m

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

   Memory at 50102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 28000000-2bfff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 2c000000-2ffff000

   I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff

   I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001 
```

die karten (atheros>wlan,realtek>ethernet):

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Netgear Unknown device 5d00

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

   Memory at 24000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Billionton Systems Inc LNR-100 Family 10/100 Base-TX Ethernet

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

   Memory at 2c000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

wie bekomme ich die zum laufen?? 

danke schonmal  :Wink: 

mfg!"

dfrkpLast edited by dfrkp on Sun Apr 20, 2008 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dfrkp

ich habe meinen kernel gerade nochmal überarbeitet (kann garnciht mehr genau sagen was ich gemacht habe  :Sad:  ) 

und nun bin ich evtl nen kleinen schritt weiter, beim laden von yenta_socket bekomm ich das:

```
WARNING: Error inserting rsrc_nonstatic (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.ko): Invalid module format
```

hilft dass das problem einzugrenzen?

EDIT: Mein fehler, besser ich verate nicht was ich da gemacht habe  :Wink: 

aber das problem mit der pcmcia karte besteht noch immer, trotz yenta_socket  :Sad: 

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## dfrkp

Ich denke ich habe das Problem erkannt:  Ich brauche das Modul "8139too" , nur weiß ich noch nicht wo ich das finde  :Sad:  bzw was ich im kernel dafür aktivieren muss

----------

## Evildad

Du kannst sofern du 

```
make menuconfig 
```

 eingibts und dort / drückst danach suchen...

Ok ich war mal so frei:

Device Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Ethernet (10 or 100MBit) -> Realtek ...8139... (das findest Du auch alleine  :Wink:  )

Grüsse

----------

## dfrkp

Danke dir  :Smile: 

ich habe es auch schon gefunden, zuvor hattei ch einfach nciht ordentlich gesucht, entschuldigung  :Sad: 

aber die hauptsache ist das es endlich funktionier  :Smile:   und das ich heute wieder einiges über linux gelernt habe  :Smile: 

Ich bedanke mich  :Smile: 

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## Evildad

Prima, dass es funktioniert. 

Schön wäre noch, wenn du bei deinen gelösten Problemen noch ein [gelöst] in den Threadtitel schreibst.

----------

